# فني اعمال حداده



## فارس شامي (29 يوليو 2010)

انا فني اعمال حداده وديكور خبره 15 سنه مقيم في السعوديه من 10 سنوات ابحث عن عمل مع شخص مستثمر قادر على الدعم المادي في مشروع ورشه متكامل وانا واثق من الربح والفائده له للشراكه او بالنسبه والله الموفق للتواصل جوال 0592989859
او على [email protected]


----------

